# PWM, generación de diente de sierra a 200KHz



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 26, 2007)

Hola, estoy experimentando con PWM porque me cansé un poco de los grandes consumos y disipaciones de los amplificador de potencia lineales y quiero armar algo mas "confiable".
Ya tengo el circuito medio diseñado en el que uso el TL494 que en una parte genera la diente de sierra pero sólo a 100KHz y yo quiero un poco más.
¿Alguien sabe como armar algún generador de presición no en la frecuencia pero sí en la forma de onda alrededor de 200KHz?

También probé algo con dos 555 pero me parece poco confiable y no es muy lineal la modulación (lo armé con el Workbench)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 27, 2007)

Hoy en dia existe una tecnología que te da dientes de sierra y
senoidales hasta los megahertz:  Direct Digital Synthesis (DDS)
Mira en :
http://www.analog.com
Especialmente el AD9833, pero lo malo es el encapsulado, que es
MUY pequeño: MSOP10.
Estos dispositivos se conecta a un microcprocesador o micrcontrolador
por puerto serial SPI o paralelo. Son extraordinariamente flexibles y son 
muy precisos. Puedes lograr resoluciones de fracción de hertz en un rango
de 10MHz. En todo caso, si quieres probar un amplificador de audio
digital,  puedes usar una tecnología ya desarrollada para eso:
http://www.ti.com
Busca los amplificador clase "D".

Saludos


----------



## palotronix (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, yo también estoy incursionando en el tema. Intenté hacer uno con el TL494 pero el problema es que no genera dos señales diferenciales, es decir, cuando los pulsos son anchos en el transistor de arriba, en de abajo tienen que ser angostos y viceversa. 

Oh un momento, si yo tomo una de las salidas del TL494 y con un inversor NOT, o un operacional como inversor, invierto esa señal, puedo con la misma disparar el mosfet de abajo, y el de arriba se dispararia directamente con la salida del TL494.

Es correcto esto? alguien puede orientarme un poco? 
Gracias 

saludos


----------



## VirABez (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola Francisco Galarza, te puedo joder pidiendote el diseño del modulador de PWM que tienes a 100KHz? Xq casualmente estoy metida en un proyecto en el cual necesito un modulador con de PWM a 100KHz para transmitir voz. Y a decir verdad no tengo mucho tiempo disponible para empaparme en conocimientos y diseñarlo yo...
Desde ya gracias!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

En el adjunto está el gráfico de frecuencias que puede dar el TL494. Lega perfectamente a los 200 KHz.


----------

